# Solved: Slow audio/video playback from CD/DVD drive



## iissmart (Oct 15, 2003)

I am having a problem playing audio cds or dvds on my computer. I have tried playing music cds in Windows Media Player 9 (its Windows 2000) as well as VLC. It seems like the music is playing a lot slower than normal. With dvds, the audio and video studders and delays as it plays. I have a Samsung TS-H552B dvd drive and a Sony CRX215E1 cd drive. Everything is delayed the same way for both drives.

The comp:
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe mobo
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
Samsung TS-H552B DVD+-R/RW
Sony CRX215E1 CD-R/RW
Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit Sound Card (with updated drivers)
Windows 2000 with all updates

Anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy,

I assume that both drives are on the same cable (Secondary IDE)

Go to Device Manager open the small + sign beside IDE controllers double click on the Secondary IDE and then in the new window click on the Advanced Settings and check that the Transfer Mode is DMA if available and Not PIO and that the current mode is DMA.


----------



## iissmart (Oct 15, 2003)

That fixed it! Thank you very much for your quick reply


----------

